# best pec exercise if you've got dominant triceps



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

when i'm doing my bench presses i feel like my tris are taking the brunt of the load and robbing my pecs of the chance to grow.  

i was reading on t-nation that if i do half presses on the bench press that it would help isolate the pecs a little more.

anything besides flat and low incline bench.  i've heard that DB flys are good for pecs but once you get to the top of the 'squeeze' it's not as effective.  

any ideas/advice?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Dumbell bench has always worked well for me.

Try pushing your chest up more, pin your shoulderblades together during the lift, that helps whenever i do barbell bench too.


----------



## vader (Apr 30, 2008)

are you sure that your bench form is correct?
How about flexing your chest as hard as you can at the top of your rep,are you doing this?
It works for me,also if you are doing chest start with your incline movement.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Try pushing your chest up more


This reduces pec involvement actually.

10$ says the problem is mental.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> This reduces pec involvement actually.
> 
> 10$ says the problem is mental.



meaning... it really isn't a problem; i just _think _that it is a problem and am blowing it out of proportion?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 30, 2008)

Basically, yes. Have you actually measured a stop in chest growth? How do you know you're triceps dominant? 

Most bodybuilders completely lose sight of all relativism. An illusory chest imbalance might be the most common symptom.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 30, 2008)

could be your grip. do you do a wider or more narrow grip when you bench?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> This reduces pec involvement actually.
> 
> 10$ says the problem is mental.



Physiologically speaking, I would agree.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dumbell bench has always worked well for me.
> 
> Try pushing your chest up more, pin your shoulderblades together during the lift, that helps whenever i do barbell bench too.



Ditto on the dumbell benching, when done with good form it does wonders to your chest.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

I squeeze my pecs, try it now at your desk. 
Make believe your benching and thru out the movement you squeeze your pecs... works for me.

Your still going to use some tris.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> *I squeeze my pecs, try it now at your desk.*
> Make believe your benching and thru out the movement you squeeze your pecs... works for me.
> 
> Your still going to use some tris.



Maaaaaaan, thats a lil to much info lol.


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2008)

Low incline work. 

Think about it - decline uses more tricep. Flat - you arch to use more tricep. Incline, you arch and it turns into a flat. 

Also dumbbell work - ALSO on a low incline.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Ditto on the dumbell benching, when done with good form it does wonders to your chest.



I'm completely the other way around, dumbell benches hit my arms really hard so I flat bench almost exclusively. I always loved incline dumbell work though.

I think the slight incline sounds like a good starting point for experimentation.


----------

